# kernel 3.0.6 lm_sensors problem

## bula6595

Witam chce odpalić lm_sensors na kernelu 3.0.6 ale mam problema za cholere nie moge dojsc hdzie jest modul czy sterownik do xeona 

```
processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.00GHz

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 2999.991

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 3

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 7

initial apicid  : 7

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl cid cx16 xtpr

bogomips        : 5999.19

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 128

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

siedze nad tym od dłuzeszego czasu . sa 2 procesory tego typu ( server IBM x346 8840eav jak ktoś chce konkretnie wiedzieć ) nie moge odczytać sensorów wogóle z niego .. 

Poza tym nie wiem czemu wiatraki wyją na maxa mimo ze server nie jest obciązony wszystko sprawne czyste i przedewszystkim w wentyloweanym pomieszczeniu wiec nie ma mowy o braku zimnego powietrza .. a server popostu stoi bo narazie nie ma nic do roboty ..;/

----------

## Jacekalex

A

```
/usr/sbin/sensors-detect
```

też nie wie, jaki to ma być  moduł?

Bo do C2d mam coretemp i chodzi.

Może do Xeona będzie ten sam?

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

